# What's a good value used .22 Rifle?



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

I would like to buy a .22 for squirrel/rabbit hunting without spending a bunch. I'd like something with iron sights that wouldn't be a pain to scope down the road if I choose to do so. I'm wondering if there are any particular models from years past that stand out as being reliable, available and inexpensive. I'm not too concerned with a particular type of action or capacity as long as it works well. I certainly understand you get what you pay for to some extent, but I'm a big fan of tools that are good enough for the job while leaving room in the budget for other tools.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Check out my recent vintage Mossberg posts for a start. Marlin bolt actions can be very good, too.

Ruger 10/22s are hard to beat, as well. They're like Chevy small blocks: Lots of cool aftermarket parts at reasonable prices., if you decide to trick it out down the road.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

After viewing Glenways vintage Mossbergs, and hearing about how well they shoot, I'd be looking for one. I'll second the 10/22 also, I have a Marlin Model 60 (semi-auto) that will out shoot my 10/22 everyday.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

youngdon said:


> After viewing Glenways vintage Mossbergs, and hearing about how well they shoot, I'd be looking for one. I'll second the 10/22 also, I have a Marlin Model 60 (semi-auto) that will out shoot my 10/22 everyday.


Indeed. It was his post that got me thinking about it. I have an AR lower built and waiting for an upper, but in IL I can't take it on public land, so I'm tempted to start with the .22 before I finish the AR. I would enjoy shooting an Appleseed next year without paying for thousands of rounds of .223!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ive owned a lot of .22's over the years

my favs have always been the ruger 10/22 and the marlin model 60

the model 60 has always out shot the 10/22

picked a used one up about a year ago for $89,mid 80's vintage. one hell of a shooter too

love them model 60's


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Model 60 all the way. I love how accurate mine is. Henry's lever 22 shoot the shorts longs and long rifles. Offers a touch of variety.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Boxerboxer said:


> Indeed. It was his post that got me thinking about it. I have an AR lower built and waiting for an upper, but in IL I can't take it on public land, so I'm tempted to start with the .22 before I finish the AR. I would enjoy shooting an Appleseed next year without paying for thousands of rounds of .223!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 what do you mean you can't take it on public land?


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

azpredatorhunter said:


> what do you mean you can't take it on public land?


While one may exist, I have yet to find an IL public hunting site that allows centerfire rifles to be used for hunting of any kind.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Colt Colteer.

Winchester model 69.

Ruger 10/22 and the Ruger 10/22 take down.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Boxerboxer said:


> While one may exist, I have yet to find an IL public hunting site that allows centerfire rifles to be used for hunting of any kind.


 ok, I thought they made up some bs where you couldn't use a AR style rifle on public land. You must live in northern Illinois.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't you use a rifle on county land?


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

azpredatorhunter said:


> ok, I thought they made up some bs where you couldn't use a AR style rifle on public land. You must live in northern Illinois.


I do. Not far from the quad cities.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I feel sorry for you... Maybe a license for Iowa, Missouri or Wisconsin would be a better choice. A 22 lr. or a shotgun would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I feel sorry for you... Maybe a license for Iowa, Missouri or Wisconsin would be a better choice. A 22 lr. or a shotgun would be a lot cheaper.


I have been hunting public land with my 11-87, so don't feel too sorry for me. I'm not planning on paying non-resident hunting fees when I could spend the money on gear. Really with my shotgun I can hunt almost any legal game I want, and I have both smooth bore and rifled barrels so even long shots on deer aren't totally out of the question. I would like to do my squirrel and rabbit hunting with a .22 though, hence the thread.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I won't.. lol. The state is what I was getting at, I was a flatlander. Just do your homework, you never know what land the IL department of conservation bought last week, and didn't bother to post their little boundary sign. How small is one of them signs? If I remember correctly it's like 3"X5". At least you have a couple predators to hunt.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Going to vote


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

For the Model 60

:fishing:

:smiley-good-post-sign:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 10/22 that shoots very well. I has a bull barrel and after market stock and only paid 300 used at a gun show many years ago. It will put them in a 1/2 inch at 50yards.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Does anyone's story change if I want the rifle to reliably feed both hollow point and round nose ammo?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not mine.... Stick with a Marlin Model 60.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

both of the model 60's that i have owned will eat anything you put down the tube

gotta be one of the best,if not the best semi auto .22's ever made


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Model 60 all the way!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

how about a Winchester 62A and no mine is not for sale or trade


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

isnt that the model they used at the old shooting galleries?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice gallery gun but a scope is probably out of the question for that beauty.

A few comments not meant to stir up trouble: Marlin 60s have terrible triggers - at least the one I *had* did. Not sure much can be done about them, either. And, nobody will convince me that the crude, heavy, sticky, creepy triggers will not mess with accuracy. If a shooter can make a bad trigger work, then he could make a good trigger work better. There. I've said it.

I also have some Marlin .22s, so no knock against Marlin. Just not any model 60s.

As far as the 10/22s: My Ruger 10/22 has had no feeding issues including low-powered, sub-sonic ammo that I feed it routinely. And, mine has a trigger job done by Connecticut Precision (http://www.ct-precision.com/). It's set at 2 pounds, which is too light for hunting in cold weather when gloves are worn, but for hunting in gentle weather or target practice, very, very good.

Off the subject, but I've had CT Precision do some SKS triggers, as well. Still lots of travel with the triggers, but ever so slick.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

I believe the gallery guns were 1890's chambered in 22 short mine is a 1940 manufacture the first year of the 62A


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with a Marlin 795? There's a Black Friday deal for $109 at Gander Mountain which seems hard to beat if it's reliable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

function good but horrid trigger


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Triggers sure are an integral part of function, as far as I'm concerned. I guess it all depends on your definition of "function."

I guess you could buy the thing, and if you don't like it, you're not out a lot of cash.

Heck, I've paid more than $109 for stand-alone triggers and just about as much to tweak those that couldn't be upgraded.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

I ended up buying the 795. DIPRoducts does offer a replacement trigger and trigger guard and someone else probably does too, if I feel the need. If not, can probably wait a bit and get what I paid for it. Bet I can still put holes in squirrel heads at 30-40 yards 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I think the Marlins have very good barrels and my Golden 39-A lever gun is phenomenal. I massaged the trigger myself and it's slick and clean. Here's a short video with it on squirrels and a coyote - all with sub-sonic Lapua ammo. Extremely accurate. And, yes head shots. Best of luck with the new game getter.


----------

